# Getting Telephone (77) errors



## efterZ (Oct 18, 2004)

Just got my new (second hand) '07 Passat the other day.
I tried to pair my telephone via Bluetooth without luck.
Scanned the car and found theese errors.
Any idea what could be the problem?
(When clearing the codes they reappear immediately)
The module is coded: 0016043

Friday,04,December,2009,10:59:24:40084
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-729.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 035 729 E HW: 3C0 035 729 E
Component and/or Version: Telefon 6009
Software Coding: 0016043
Work Shop Code: WSC 05311 000 00000
5 Faults Found:
01523 - Microphone for Telephone (R38) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 134192 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.03
Time: 20:36:13
00385 - Positive Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 134192 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.03
Time: 20:36:13
00386 - Negative Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 134192 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.03
Time: 20:36:13
02791 - Telephone Baseplate (R126) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 134192 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.03
Time: 20:36:13
01524 - Antenna for Telephone 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 134192 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.03
Time: 20:36:13


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Getting Telephone (77) errors (efterZ)*

I would check the connections to the controller.
Also check fuses.
Can you upload a complete auto scan for con-fig data?
Best,
Jack


----------



## efterZ (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Getting Telephone (vwemporium)*

Thanks for your Reply http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will check the connections (located under the passenger seat, right?) and the fuses.
Here's a complete Auto-Scan:
VCDS Version: Release 908.0
Data version: 20090911
Wednesday,09,December,2009,11:30:04:40084
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ7E028254 Mileage: 134910km/83829miles
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
Chassis Type: 3C - VW Passat B6
Scan: Auto-detect
Chassis Type: 3C - VW Passat B6
Scan: Auto-detect
Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 13 15 16 17 19 25 36 37 42 44 46 47 52 53 55
56 62 69 6D 72 76 77 7D

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 018 EM HW: 03G 906 018 EM
Component: R4 2.0l PPD1.2 A 0420 
Revision: --H22--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 20729 136 84130
No fault code found.
Readiness: N/A
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 043 E HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1156 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000605221103
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 44551 111 44551
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 T HW: 3C0 614 095 T
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0004 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667435387
Coding: 0030013
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AH HW: 3C0 907 044 AH
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0505 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 J HW: 3C0 937 049 J
Component: Bordnetz-SG H37 1301 
Revision: 00H37000 Serial number: 00000005822476
Coding: EF8A8F0700041A00000A00000F000000000B5D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: 3C1 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 05311 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE
Component: RLS 020606 014 1201 
Coding: 00217165
Shop #: WSC 05311 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 907 567 E HW: 3C0 907 567 E
Component: AC201 RDW 1 030 0118 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 00000000004056
Coding: 0010000
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0Q AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3PAYZVK% 
Coding: 0012369
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C9953507Q 
Coding: 0001222
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 871 HW: 3C0 920 871 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1614 
Revision: X0006000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0005105
Shop #: WSC 20342 136 95399
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 B HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 1200A064260245
Coding: 7FFFBD5CC62002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 799 G HW: 3C0 959 799 D
Component: IMMO 070 0383 
Revision: 00070000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 05781 115 64594
Part No: 3C0 905 861 F
Component: ELV 026 0380
3C0905861F ELV 026 0380 
1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 18
Mileage: 134182 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.03
Time: 19:18:29

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 C HW: 3C0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzverstellung 1001 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 887 F
Component: Navigation 0030 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 Q HW: 1K0 959 793 M
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1123 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000645168530
Coding: 0000503
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.137 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 3C0 959 799 G HW: 3C0 959 799 D
Component: A_ KESSY PQ46 R 070 0227 
 Revision: 00070000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00900A00D1430E7F300494157000CF0E707800030424A0
Shop #: WSC 20729 136 92816
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 C HW: 3C0 035 456 C
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0012 
Revision: 00009000 Serial number: 00000000008347
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00871 - Bass Speaker Front Right (R23) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 73
Reset counter: 38
Mileage: 134217 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.04
Time: 11:03:28

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 Q HW: 1K0 959 792 M
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1123 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000577368520
Coding: 0000502
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0003 
Revision: H09 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035
Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 G
Component: Radio 0030 
Coding: 0012070
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1110 
Revision: 11005001 Serial number: 00000000071817
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 1K0-907-383-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 HW: 1K0 907 383 
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTR 003 0020 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C9 827 383 B HW: 3C9 827 383 C
Component: J605 HECKDECKEL 0405 
Revision: 00H20001 
Shop #: WSC 23250 384 715754
Part No: 3C9 827 384 B
Component: J756 HECKDECKEL 0405
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1111 
Revision: 11004001 Serial number: 00000000167529
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 B HW: 3C0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0011 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 82930613310100
Coding: 0011024
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-729.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 729 E HW: 3C0 035 729 E
Component: Telefon 6009 
Revision: 00009000 Serial number: 0000000749456
Coding: 0016043
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
5 Faults Found:
01523 - Microphone for Telephone (R38) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 38
Mileage: 134914 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.09
Time: 11:24:33
00385 - Positive Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 38
Mileage: 134914 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.09
Time: 11:24:33
00386 - Negative Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 38
Mileage: 134914 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.09
Time: 11:24:33
02791 - Telephone Baseplate (R126) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 38
Mileage: 134914 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.09
Time: 11:24:33
01524 - Antenna for Telephone 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 38
Mileage: 134914 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.12.09
Time: 11:24:33

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E HW: 1K0 963 235 E
Component: PTC-Element 0404 
Revision: 00800000 Serial number: 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pinkfoot (Jan 27, 2011)

*Passat Car telephone preparation Premium 2 Fault / notes detected*

I have a 2008 Passat 2.0 tdi with the similar problem: Car recognises my phone OK but when I make or receive a call even though the radio shows PHONE and the volume bar shows full volume I have no sound - only a slight hissing noise.

I got a computer check done by my VW garage and the following is the result:

00385 011
B+ output audio channel for voice telephone
Open circuit

00389 011
Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone
Open circuit

Can you assist me in finding a work around to get the phone working properly?

Regards,
Ian.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Ups. Somebody use China Crack VCDS version and expect help


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Nah, this particular noob's garage isn't using VCDS at all. 

-Uwe-


----------



## Pinkfoot (Jan 27, 2011)

*Reply to UWE*

Am I correct in thinking that this VCDS system is capable of closing the open circuits? 

It would appear strange that VW would factory install a phone system with popup keypad and all the bells and whistles and leave it in an unusable state.

Please tell me what I can do next.

Thanks,
Pinkfoot.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Pinkfoot said:


> Am I correct in thinking that this VCDS system is capable of closing the open circuits?
> 
> It would appear strange that VW would factory install a phone system with popup keypad and all the bells and whistles and leave it in an unusable state.
> 
> ...


VCDS cannot close open circuits, so if you have wiring or component compatibility issues they will need corrected. VCDS can code control modules and depending on the details here _may_ correct the problem.

Post the complete Auto-Scan if you'd like assistance:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jt3lYLy4UU

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/autoscan.html


----------



## Pinkfoot (Jan 27, 2011)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> VCDS cannot close open circuits, so if you have wiring or component compatibility issues they will need corrected. VCDS can code control modules and depending on the details here _may_ correct the problem.
> 
> Post the complete Auto-Scan if you'd like assistance:
> 
> ...


From what you say I think it must be a wiring problem. The only scan details I have are those above wh ich relate to the open circuit. I was in touch with the company in Ireland - Logic Automotive - who are agents for RossTech equipment and they said the same as you. 

Thank you for your help.

Regards.


----------



## Pinkfoot (Jan 27, 2011)

*Problem with no sound coming thru Radio when phone is operational. Finally got VCDS scan.*

Monday,11,April,2011,11:33:42:44703
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1
Data version: 20100831
Logic Automotive



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 47 52 53 56 5D 62 72
77

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ8E230065 Mileage: 45110km/28030miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
5D-Operations -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 CL HW: 03L 907 309 
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 2644 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 84224 802 460520
VCID: 71E32B2D11DB

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 050 D HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 081 1408 
Revision: 09908010 Serial number: 00000703161506
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
VCID: 132F41A54B07

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 K HW: 3C0 614 109 K
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0005 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000785522915
Coding: 0001294
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 26490871E895

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 DA HW: 3C0 907 044 DA
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 132 0811 
Revision: 00132023 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 63CF5165DB27

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000008249785
Coding: E5808F0700041A00470A00000F00000000895DC35C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00790 941 85030
VCID: 71E32B2D11DB

Part No: 3C2 955 119 B
Component: Wischer 280308 022 0601 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00790 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF
Component: RLS 110408 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 00790 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 A HW: 5N0 959 655 A
Component: J234__006 VW10 HI 1815 
Revision: 19013000 Serial number: 0039DP70PRR7 
Coding: 0012342
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B7FC9050317

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AC HW: 3C0 953 549 AC
Component: J0527 0020 
Revision: 00026000 Serial number: 3C5953507AR 
Coding: 0001311
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 6DDB375D0DE3

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 871 E HW: 3C0 920 871 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 00810 209 64530
VCID: 26490871E895

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P0841405C7
Coding: FD807F061026021003
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 234F11659BA7

1 Fault Found:
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 30
Mileage: 42982 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.03.26
Time: 17:53:09


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 00810 941 64586
VCID: 3973D30D092B

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000580788317
Coding: 0000757
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3B7FC9050317

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K2 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.135 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3669D8313835

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00910A0001860E763004941570085F0B007801
Shop #: WSC 00810 941 64586
VCID: 3973D30D092B

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 G HW: 3C0 035 456 G
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0006 
Revision: 00003000 Serial number: 00000008128685
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 244D12799EA9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1132 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000112088301
Coding: 0000756
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DCA190619

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000431407
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2953034DF98B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 195 C HW: 3C0 035 195 C
Component: Radio PM6 012 0019 
Revision: 00012000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7H1154911
Coding: 0012010
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 20451E698AB1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5D: Operations Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 035 151 C HW: 3C0 035 151 C
Component: J738 011 0019 
Revision: 00011000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1835368952E1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AB HW: 1K0 959 795 L
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0308 
Revision: 41004101 Serial number: 00000000292211
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 70E52E291AD1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AB HW: 1K0 959 794 L
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 0308 
Revision: 41004101 Serial number: 00000000294300
Coding: 0000208
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 71E32B2D11DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 HW: 5N0 035 730 
Component: Telefon 2510 
Revision: 00011000 Serial number: 0000000070259
Coding: 0020035
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: E5CBCF7D5513

2 Faults Found:
00385 - Positive Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 25780 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.07.12
Time: 10:32:36

00386 - Negative Output Audio Channel for Speech/Telephone 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 25780 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.07.12
Time: 10:32:36


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Was this system factory installed, or retrofitted prior to delivery at the dealer? The coding looks okay but this may be a wiring problem.


----------



## Pinkfoot (Jan 27, 2011)

*Passat B6 Preparation*

To the best of my knowledge this was fitted in the factory. It has been suggested that the CAN Gateway may not be up to the job and might need upgrading. If you think that this might be the case can you give me the part number for an upgraded bit of kit.

Regards,

Pinkfoot.


----------



## Pinkfoot (Jan 27, 2011)

*Was this a retrofit?*



Pinkfoot said:


> To the best of my knowledge this was fitted in the factory. It has been suggested that the CAN Gateway may not be up to the job and might need upgrading. If you think that this might be the case can you give me the part number for an upgraded bit of kit.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pinkfoot.


Further investigation reveals this may be a retrofit as the cover is a different colur to the rest of the trim.

Regards.


----------



## Pinkfoot (Jan 27, 2011)

*Passat B6 Preparation*



Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Was this system factory installed, or retrofitted prior to delivery at the dealer? The coding looks okay but this may be a wiring problem.


It turns out that this was a factory fit but some guy had messed about with the wiring - my expert told me he was probably trying to fit a charger and hooked up to the Passenger Airbag warning light to get an earth/ground connection. However he succeeded in shorting a link in the BT circuit board which my expert was able to repair (solder); there were other cut wires which he also fixed. 

Finally, I can report it is now fully operational and it only cost €60 for the repair.

Thank you for analysing the scan data and pointing me in the right direction.

Best Regards,
Pinkfoot.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear that's sorted.


----------

